# Canning Crab and other Seafood



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Okay, above you see both jars of canned Crab and Venison, but I am going to post about canning Crab, and also posting the link for Canning Seafood:

http://extension.oregonstate.edu/catalog/pdf/pnw/pnw194.pdf

So far, all who have tasted my canned Crab have raved about it! It turned out way better than any canned Crab I have ever had, closest to fresh. So, I would like to share how I canned it.

I placed a small pat of butter in the jar, filled 1/2 way with shelled fresh cooked Dungeness Crab, then one more pat of butter, and filled to one inch from the top edge. I added just enough water to cover the crab, added 1t of Lemon Juice, a pinch of salt, 1/2t Vinegar, then worked the bubbles out, and added just enough water for about 1" from the top (this was for 12oz jars, so you can modify slightly for other sizes). I processed 1/2 pints in the pressure cooker for 70 minutes, 12oz jars for 75 minutes, and pints for 80 minutes. I am only at 300ft so 10#s pressure regulator with my AA Canner (the chart at the above OR Guide link gives the proper weights for different elevations). My method was slightly different than the directions on the Oregon Guide I linked on this thread. DH cooked the whole Dungeness Crabs, refrigerated them, then cleaned/shelled them. This meat was not soaked in a brine before I canned it. I had read that wasn't necessary and added a little salt directly to the jars.


----------



## notbutanapron (Jun 30, 2011)

Oh beautiful Miss Crab Canner
I hate to come up to you, in this manner
Your treats look beautiful and impressive
Why, aren't they just downright festive?
Your label should be big, like a banner...

But, do you think, do you really think
That if I'm brave and I have a stiff drink
That I too, can can the beautiful seafood?
Not from America but from the Australian brood?
You see I have yabbies in my creek

I am so curious as to these treats
as to whether I could pull off these feats
With sweet fresh-water Australian crustacean
And what flavours could possibly rise exaltation
This sure beats a gift of sweets!


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

notbutanapron said:


> Oh beautiful Miss Crab Canner
> I hate to come up to you, in this manner
> Your treats look beautiful and impressive
> Why, aren't they just downright festive?
> ...


Love it! :goodjob:


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I have never canned crab. We are not big eaters of it. A crab louie or on a salad but we always used fresh cooked. I can a lot of fish, steelhead, tuna, salmon and sturgeon. I like to smoke it and add a Tbs of brown sugar. Tastes a lot like candied indian salmon, gret with a cracker....James


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

jwal10 said:


> I have never canned crab. We are not big eaters of it. A crab louie or on a salad but we always used fresh cooked. I can a lot of fish, steelhead, tuna, salmon and sturgeon. I like to smoke it and add a Tbs of brown sugar. Tastes a lot like candied indian salmon, gret with a cracker....James


Sounds delicious! Since DH enjoys Crabbing and did so well this Winter season, there was way more than we could eat (limit was 10 Dungeness and 12 Red Rocks per day with two licenses). We had been freezing it in whole milk, but had plenty of that (pure Crab meat). After I canned a few jars, I was sold. I'd love to have a bunch of fish canned, so DH will have to get on it! Since a friend of DH's wanted to do a lot of Crabbing, he paid for the fuel in our boat. I'd say we eat Crab once/week and it is a good thing we like it! I eat Crab Cocktails, like it on salads, in chowders, as Crab Cakes, in Omelets, etc...


----------

